# Fans?



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

Are fans absolutely necessary to have a happy and healthy viv? Mine has a lot of condensation on the glass but its something i can live with. Most importantly how necessary is a fan for plant and frog health?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

No, they're not absolutely necessary, but they are supposed to help a LOT with plant health and those condensation issues you mentioned if used correctly.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't think they are necessary but some plants like orchids and such do like the air movement. You don't want the environment damp and soggy though, but there are alot of nice vivs on here that don't have fans.


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

Not nessasary at all.


----------



## Samuraisid (Apr 24, 2012)

Figure Ill ask my question here instead of post a new thread.

Im under the impression that fans are used mainly to increase air circulation, and that increasing air circulation will allow you to decrease air flow, and ventilation? Dont know if that make sence. Im super noob. Dont even planm on owning frogs for another 6 months. I want to learn all I can first.


----------



## Ixionnyu (Sep 11, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> No, they're not absolutely necessary, but they are supposed to help a LOT with plant health and those condensation issues you mentioned if used correctly.


Could you please explain what you mean with used correctly. What is the correct use according to you?

I have 4 fans myself, 2 blowing in at the back 2 pulling air out in the front. It's a eurostyle viv, but I'm still not 100% sure I'm using them efficiently.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Viv plants _love_ fans.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am finishing up my viv and would also like to know what the "correct way to use fans" is. My viv is a flatback hex tank, so it is very tall, and it has a canopy as well, so I can conceal almost anything up there.


----------

